# Kong recipe advise



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi all!
I'm looking for ideas to fill a Kong, Anwen is 14 weeks and we have been filling with Kong snacks, cheese, cut up apple and Kong stuff'n. She has mastered the art of picking up and dropping, nudging with her nose and generally chasing it around.
I'm hoping to return to work soon and therefore she'll be crated (when we've mastered the training we're working very hard every day see previous post) so I'm looking for tasty ideas for her to enjoy whilst she's there, she'll be left for app 2-3 hours walked by either my parents or doggy walker and then returned for another 2-3 hours about 2-3 days a week.
I've read that many of you freeze the Kong too, so all ideas and what works for you very appreciated!


----------



## MeandMy3 (Feb 27, 2013)

I have mixed plain yogurt, peanut butter, and bananas in a blender, layered it in a kong with kibble, and frozen it. The key is to have something at the opening of the kong that entices the pup to want more.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We've done the same recipe as MeandMy3, but be careful with the yogurt. A lot of dogs can't tolerate dairy - it makes Dexter poop for days  So test it out a bit before you give them a kong-full. We just do the same recipe minus the yogurt, but he doesn't like it as much that way!

Sometimes I'll mash up canned pumpkin puree with rice and add some shredded chicken if we have leftovers. He loves that but it does get messy, so it's only for the crate.

Dexter doesn't really like his Kongs frozen (he'll barely touch them if they're cold) so I'll freeze the first half and then plug it up with fresh stuff before I give it to him.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tucker really like eggs. I fill the small end with peanut butter then make some cheesy eggs so it's a little sticky. Then I layer with kibble and the eggs and top it off with peanut butter to seal the opening. Also instead of peanut butter you can wedge a biscuit in the big opening so he has to eat the biscuit out of the way to get to the goodies inside. I have also thought about trying homemade frosty paws. A lot like the peanut butter and yogurt described above. But put into a small round Tupperware container and frozen. You can get the recipe and some other good ones at vizslathing.blogspot.com
Oh and also kongstuffing.com


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Ooooh great idea, Daul77. Dex loves eggs and we've been giving him them in the morning to fatten him up. I'll save some for stuffing! We plug up the opening with cookies, PB, and chunks of carrots or banana. I've heard ice cubes work too? Also, if you have the Kong goodie bone, jerky works really well in that. 

And frosty paws are awesome. They take Dexter as much time to eat as a bully stick and are a lot cheaper!


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Good idea on the jerky in the goody bone. He has one and loves it. What kind of jerky do you use?


----------



## jld640 (Sep 29, 2010)

I freeze a dot of peanut butter in an ice cube and stuff the ice cube in Savannah's Kong.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

Daul77 said:


> Good idea on the jerky in the goody bone. He has one and loves it. What kind of jerky do you use?


We were using "True Chews" chicken jerky, but we got a couple of packages with a really strong chemical smell so we stopped using it and need to find a new brand. (Anyone have one they like??) Make sure whatever kind you buy, that it's made in the USA (not China, India, etc.) and take a look at the ingredients. I've heard it's super easy to make your own but I think it takes a long time. The first couple days we gave it to Dex in the crate he was actually exhausted when we got home from work! He must have stayed awake all day to work on it!  And he would never chew on the goodie bone before that.



jld640 said:


> I freeze a dot of peanut butter in an ice cube and stuff the ice cube in Savannah's Kong.


I will have to give this a try too. Maybe with carrots instead, those are Dexter's favorite!


----------



## Monkeymands1977 (Apr 15, 2014)

I mix up raw food with carrot, cheese maybe some treats, whatever is to hand, along with some peanut butter and stick it in the freezer. Fin loves it. I like the idea of apple and eggs...although maybe not together...though I doubt Fin will mind!! Ha


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

What size kong do you all use? I've got a kong puppy and i don't think it fits much in it, except some kibble and peanut butter. Should i be investing in a bigger kong?


----------



## CatK (May 29, 2013)

We use the large Kong for Morris and he is 1 yr old, he's had that size for over 6 months at least now, just because he had the puppy Kong and one day i saw him fit it all in his mouth whole! They grow so quickly, you have to keep a really close eye and get rid *before* the toy becomes a choking hazard (unlike us!). I didn't find the larger Kong put him off at all, just all the more food for him to get out of it!


----------



## Becky68 (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi we also use a large Kong for Anwen and she's 14 weeks, we filled it with mashed banana,chopped apple,peanut butter and Kong biscuits which as we left her in her crate to celebrate out sons 18th birthday kept her happy for a while. the small kongs aren't big enough for her to hold or filling/time consuming enough either.


----------



## dextersmom (Oct 29, 2013)

We use the large size too  Like CatK said, read the recommended weights on the packaging so you don't have to worry about it being a choking hazard, getting their jaw stuck inside, etc.


----------



## daul77 (Jan 22, 2014)

Tucker is 8.5 weeks old and he uses the medium. I think the small size is 1 just to small for him to get into and 2 doesn't hold enough in it to keep him occupied long.


----------



## aliciavp (Mar 14, 2014)

Great thanks guys. I have Lazlo on the Medium puppy size, but now at 4 months Im thinking it's a bit small. I'll get the Large - Thank you


----------



## Melissa_DT (Jan 9, 2013)

I would also suggest the large size adult kong. I had gotten the puppy version when I first brought Bentley home and he was actually able to chew chunks off of it. Luckily it was while I was home so I was able to throw it out right away. Now all I will trust is the black super strength large kong. Just something to keep in mine if your pup is a strong chewer


----------

